# Happy Birthday Sharpobject



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a wonderful birthday today and many more.:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Sharpobject! I hope you have a great birthday today. Hey why isn't your birthday listed at the bottom? Anyway enjoy!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sharpobject!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys.  Sharon - it's not listed on the bottom because it was supposed to be a secret. Doombuddy will certainly have some explaining to do.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

A Very Happy Birthday to you Elaine. I've got your birthday marked down now, thanks Ralph.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Elaine,
Happy Borthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuu 


I hope you have a WONDERFUL birthday. Don't be too hard to Ralph, it's our fault. No, really, it is....we forced him to tell us. Seriously...would we lie to you? hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Sharp!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Elaine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL you gave up any rights to secrets when you joined our group


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Elaine!!! Happy Birthday!!! Have a piece of cake for me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, SO!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Sharpobject!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sharpobject, I hope you had a great day!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

thank you, thank you, thank you. Was a nice relaxing day. Did the usual.... went to Home Depot, worked on corpsing, and had my head shaved.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday SO, hope it was a great one.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Elaine!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday-sorry a little late


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.B-day!!!


----------

